# Dirty Rice Outfitters...



## MrDuckKiller (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody dealt with Dirty Rice Outfitters out of Missouri??? Gone to Arkansas and Mississippi the past 2 years but I want to do something different this year...
Thanks!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 23, 2013)

few years ago we hunted some private land around some of their blinds and while we were there, their groups were constantly shooting. Went by their headquarters every day to our fields...looked like some camper/trailers they had for sleeping quarters and a small lodge too but it was a clean looking camp. Seems that the price was pretty good from what we saw online as we were down there. But DO NOT know anyone that's hunted with them.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Jul 23, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> few years ago we hunted some private land around some of their blinds and while we were there, their groups were constantly shooting. Went by their headquarters every day to our fields...looked like some camper/trailers they had for sleeping quarters and a small lodge too but it was a clean looking camp. Seems that the price was pretty good from what we saw online as we were down there. But DO NOT know anyone that's hunted with them.


Yeah all the pictures seemed nice and the price did seem reasonable. But like the saying goes, you can't judge a book by its cover. Thanks for the info!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2013)

Keep me posted I might be in!


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Jul 23, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Keep me posted I might be in!



Will do!!


----------



## auburn35 (Aug 4, 2013)

They're great, good guys and lots of birds. You have your choice of flooded fields or hitting the timber, Give them a try.


----------



## dirtnap10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw them on a tv show the other day and it looked like it was a pretty good place to go


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Aug 6, 2013)

They were just on Drakes Migration Nation for whatever thats worth...seemed like some good guys though


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Aug 12, 2013)

Already got the dates booked! Thanks for all the help guys, hoping its gonna be a good trip. JD seems like a real good guy and I'm looking forward to it. Oh and I got smart this year..... I checked the moon phases so we don't end up how we did last year in Arkansas on a full moon.....


----------

